# A contest



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

My wife has been a real trooper during the last week following my surgery at IMSS - starting with sleeping on the hospital floor while I slept in a bed.

So - in a couple weeks I'd like to take her someplace nice where she wouldn't have to lift a finger for a week.

Criteria:
- within 8 hour drive from Mexico City
- All-inclusive
- As few kids as possible
- Good food.
- Oceanfront
- WiFi / Parking
- Nightly entertainment not at all important
- Nice walking beach
- Probably 4-7 night stay
- Budget $300-500 per night.
- Probably prefer the west coast to east.
- wouldn't be bad if there was a nearby local strip (like cozumel) where we could eat local if we wanted.

You make a recommendation and we go with it - I'll send you a tee shirt


----------

